# pó vs. poeira



## Encolpius

Hello, is there any difference between the pó and poeira if they mean dust? Thanks.


----------



## Nonstar

Hi, Encolpius!
If you say _pó_, it sounds to me as if you're talking about the dust sitting on your furniture, the one which comes from the air. Whereas _poeira_ seems to me as if the dust mixed with soil, cos it lies on the ground. It does not mean that it may end up sitting on your furniture. 
Also, _poeira_ sounds to me like a greater quantity of _pó._ 

Hope it helped.


----------



## Macunaíma

Encolpius said:


> Hello, is there any difference between the pó and poeira if they mean dust? Thanks.


 
Pó: powder (not necessarily dust)
Poeira: dust


----------



## Sagitary

Sinceramente, não consigo perceber a diferença entre os dois.


----------



## Macunaíma

Sagitary said:


> Sinceramente, não consigo perceber a diferença entre os dois.


 
Você não vê diferença entre pó e poeira???


----------



## almufadado

Encolpius said:


> Hello, is there any difference between the pó and poeira if they mean dust? Thanks.



"Pó" é qualquer substância composta por partículas finas, obtida pela pulverização de um sólido.

Pulverizar também está associado a líquidos, Aspersor e atomizador, dispersor de liquidos.

Powder ->  A substance consisting of ground, pulverized, or otherwise finely dispersed solid particles.

Do latim "pulvis"

__________

"Poeira" é terra (solo) em estado granular fino. "Nuvem de poeira" fenómeno que acontece quando a terra é remexida e as partículas mais leves e finas elevam-se na atmosfera.

"dust" -  Fine, dry particles of matter.

________

"Pó" também pode ser usado como sinónimo de "poeira" mas o inverso só quando aplicado a contexto específicos. -> "Pó" can also be used as a synonym of "poeira" but the opposite can only be used in specific contexts. Ie: pharmaceutical -> pó fino (fine powder) -> poeira (fine powder) 

________
Expressions :

"reduzir a pó/pó fino" -> pulverizar -> to turn a solid into a fine powder.

"fazer/levantar pó/poeira" - when a motion lifts dust on the air.

"deitar poeira nos/para os olhos" -> iludir -> to elude, to deceive 

"nuvem de poeira" -> poeirada -> dust cloud

"poeirar" (verbo) -> transformar em poeira ou encher de poeira 

"empoeirar" -> encher de pó/poeira por acção directa

"desempoeirar" -> to remove the dust from, dust off , sweep (varrer), etc


----------



## Sagitary

Macunaíma said:


> Você não vê diferença entre pó e poeira???


 
Ambos me fazem espirrar >_<


----------



## almufadado

Sagitary said:


> Ambos me fazem espirrar >_<



Se tiver alergia ao pó, pode ser que  :

"A poeira acumula-se no móvel formando uma fina camada de pó que quando levantado me faz espirrar"

"As poeiras em suspensão no ar podem causar alergias".

"Ele bateu na almofada cheia de pó e levantou uma nuvem de poeira que me fez espirrar."

"Ele bateu na almofada cheia de pó e levantou uma nuvem de pó que me fez espirrar."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Pó: powder (not necessarily dust)
> Poeira: dust


Exatamente isso.


----------



## Outsider

I tend to imagine _pó_ on the ground or lying on something, and _poeira_ suspended in the air, but Macunaíma and Almufadado have explained the difference quite well.



almufadado said:


> "Pó" também pode ser usado como sinónimo de "poeira" mas o inverso só quando aplicado a contexto específicos.


Indeed, like in the Biblical saying "És pó e em pó te tornarás" (You are dust and to dust you shall return).


----------



## Encolpius

Thank your for the explanations, it is hard to understand properly, because it seems to me Portuguese is the only language which uses 2 words for the dust. So if I am more concrete and want to translate this sentence: The fire-fighters had to use masks not to inhale the dust, I'd say: Os bombeiros tiveram que usar  máscaras para não inalar a poeira. (?). Obrigado.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Encolpius said:


> Thank your for the explanations, it is hard to understand properly, because it seems to me Portuguese is the only language which uses 2 words for the dust. So if I am more concrete and want to translate this sentence: The fire-fighters had to use masks not to inhale the dust, I'd say: Os bombeiros tiveram que usar  máscaras para não inalar a poeira. (?). Obrigado.


Yes, _poeira _is better than _pó _in this case. Merriam-Webster's defines _dust _as follows:

*(1)* fine dry powder that  builds up inside buildings on surfaces that have not recently been  cleaned  ▪ The floor was  covered with dust.  ▪ You can see the dust  particles floating through the air.  ▪ There is not a speck of  dust in that house. ◊Something that is collecting/gathering  dust is not being used.  ▪  The book just sat on the shelf gathering dust.  
*(2)* fine powder made up  of very small pieces of earth or sand  ▪ As the car sped down the dirt road, it left a  cloud of dust behind.  ▪ The wind kicked up dust.  [=blew dust into the air] 
*(3)*  fine powder made from a particular substance  ▪ coal/gold dust  ▪ He wiped the chalk dust off his hands. 

In Portuguese, *(1)* is _poeira_, *(2)* is _poeira_, and *(3)* is _pó_.


----------



## Nonstar

Even with such explanations I might hesitate between the two. In the case of the context of fat fire-fighters, I would use _pó_, sticking to the idea that _poeira_ is pulverized earth. 
Most people wouldn't care much as to its most accurate use in daily conversations.


----------



## almufadado

Encolpius said:


> Thank your for the explanations, it is hard to understand properly, because it seems to me Portuguese is the only language which uses 2 words for the dust. So if I am more concrete and want to translate this sentence: The fire-fighters had to use masks not to inhale the dust, I'd say: Os bombeiros tiveram que usar  máscaras para não inalar a poeira. (?). Obrigado.



Oh context ! Nice ! We love context !

Firefighters have to be protected from inhaling 2 things : smoke and dust (fumo e poeiras).

Os equipamentos de protecção individual, incluem as máscaras de protecção respiratória com filtros anti-poeiras, com diversos níveis de filtragem. -> The individual protective gear, includes respiratory protection masks with anti-dust filters, with different filter levels.

Portugal
http://www.seton-pt.com/proteccao-r...ual-epi.html?gclid=CO3h0vCXvKECFUST3wodCljD_A

Brasil:
http://www.msanet.com/brazilcatalog/product502880_pt_BR.html

USA army (page 73)
http://www.scribd.com/doc/12885578/Commanders-Tactical-NBC-Handbook

In firefighting, the dangers to the operator are particles and dust, which in portuguese we say "particulas em suspensão" and "poeiras" because this are *substances that are airborne*. Both consist of "particles" that may consist of inerts (fibers, carbon, etc) whitch we call "pó" because they have been pulverized, and "particles" that are active (radioactive, chemicals, acids, reactive substances in general). The other difference  is by caliber or grade, dust is of higher grade that the particles.

Conclusion : In the firefighting context, "Poeiras" is the known danger and can be read as "pó em suspensão".
No contexto da actividade dos bombeiros, "dust" é um perigo conhecido que pode ser descrito como "airborne powder" ("in suspension" or "air dispersion") .


----------



## Outsider

Nonstar said:


> Even with such explanations I might hesitate between the two.


I hesitated, too. But perhaps professionals make a clear distinction between the two words.


----------



## Vanda

If I had to say a general rule for that I'd say: it depends on the usage. Some we prefer pó, others we prefer poeira.


----------



## almufadado

Vanda said:


> If I had to say a general rule for that I'd say: it depends on the usage. Some we prefer pó, others we prefer poeira.



Or even perfer none, and go with
 "particles", 

*"dust particles", *


> Nearly 1000 *dust particles* per square centimetre settle on domestic surfaces every hour.





> Microscopic views of* dust particles *collected at Lerwick on Thursday, 15 April. *...* Ash _dust particles_ (at ×400) collected from Aberdeen


*"materials in dispersion", *



> at least two diffraction gratings of different *materials in dispersion* are stratified,


*"dispersed materials", *


> Keywords: *Dispersed materials*; Nanofiltration; Ultrafiltration;





> Alignment of Dispersed _Materials in Dispersion_ Coating by Use of Magnetic *...*


E em Português a mesma precisão (ou preciosismo  ):

*materiais em suspensão no ar *(


> Cílios. São pêlos localizados na borda da pálpebra e servem para proteger o olho de *materiais em suspensão no ar*, como a poeira. *...*





> 2.2.2.11 Estanquidade aos *materiais em suspensão no ar.* 36. 2.2.2.12 Isolamento sonoro. 37.  2.2.2.13 Exigências geométricas e de estabilidade dimensional *...*


*Partículas em Suspensão no Ar*


> Contador Remoto de _Partículas em Suspensão no Ar_ para Processos Acéticos. Esta série, atende aos mais rigorosos requisitos de processos acéticos. *...*


*particulas de pó (*Aqui a precisão é relativa ao inertes)


> Como poeiras finas denominam-se _partículas de pó_ com um diâmetro inferior a 10 *...* Se as _partículas de pó_ são inferiores a 5 micrômetros de diâmetro, *...*





> Caixa com 12  Mascaras de pó c/ carvão activo protecção contra *partículas de pó* e aerossois sólidos, filtra mais de 94% 0,02 micras 2mm EN194...


No entanto mesmo em linguagem técnica existem variantes, nalguns casos desnecessários 


> Nuvem de poeira ou areia - Conjunto de *partículas de poeira* ou areia levantadas do solo, no local de observação ou perto dele, por vento suficientemente *...*


neste caso poeira = inertes


----------



## reka39

Hello! How do you call the _dust_ that is on the _soles of the shoes_? ‘poeira’ or ‘pó’? Thanks!!


----------



## Vanda

Poeira... well, it can be pó too. In this case, I think we say both randomly.


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Poeira... well, it can be pó too. In this case, I think we say both randomly.



Em Portugal, pó: tenho os sapatos cheios de pó (tanto as solas como a parte de cima do sapato), mas se houver chuva: tenho os sapatos cheios de lama (pressupõe-se que são as solas que têm lama).

Edit: desculpe Vanda, a resposta era para o reka.


----------



## mglenadel

Toda poeira é pó. Nem todo pó é poeira.

All dust is a powder. Not all powders are dust.


----------



## Casquilho

Sem falar em certas expressões.
O viciado em cocaína cheira pó, nunca poeira.
O corredor que fica pra trás come poeira, e não pó.
O aspirador é sempre aspirador de pó, mas o espanador espana pó e poeira.


----------



## Alentugano

Casquilho said:


> Sem falar em certas expressões.
> O viciado em cocaína cheira pó, nunca poeira.
> O corredor que fica pra trás come poeira, e não pó.
> O aspirador é sempre aspirador de pó, mas o espanador espana pó e poeira.



Em Portugal não fazemos muito essa distinção, usamos *pó *em quase todas as situações.


----------



## Casquilho

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal não fazemos muito essa distinção, usamos *pó *em quase todas as situações.



No Brasil é bem diferente, soaria muito esquisito ver _pó _e _poeira _trocados em certos contextos.


----------



## Alentugano

Casquilho said:


> No Brasil é bem diferente, soaria muito esquisito ver _pó _e _poeira _trocados em certos contextos.


É como em fumo/fumaça, em Portugal é raríssimo alguém usar fumaça...


----------

